# Help at O'Hare



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

We are looking for 2 skid steer operators to work at a site at O'Hare. You must VERY DEPENDABLE and have tha ability to pass the security screening procedures for an access badge. PM me with your info and desired pay.

Thanks,


----------

